# Laufwerk dreht durch!!!



## Infineon (25. März 2007)

Hallo,ich habe ein Problem mit meinem LG-DVD Brenner:

Wenn ich eine CD oder DVD einlege,dann fängt er halt an,auf Hochturen anzulaufen. Ich glaube das heißt "mounten"??
Naja ihr wisst ja was ich mein.

Nur mein Problem ist,dass es gar nicht mehr aufhört,auch wenn ich nicht darauf zugreife!!!  

Er läuft die ganze Zeit auf Voller Lautstärke und kommt nicht zur Ruhe...  

Wie kann man dieses Problem in Griff kriegen,das ist ja furchtbar.

Dazu sagen muss ich,dass ich mein Sys heute neu aufgesetzt habe und vorher das problem nocht nicht bestand!

Weiß wer weiter?? :-o


----------



## winhistory (25. März 2007)

da das system neu aufgesetzt ist, schließe ich mal hardwareproblem aus. bleiben treiber. hast du chipsatztreiber usw aktuelle drauf?


----------



## Infineon (25. März 2007)

winhistory am 25.03.2007 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> da das system neu aufgesetzt ist, schließe ich mal hardwareproblem aus. bleiben treiber. hast du chipsatztreiber usw aktuelle drauf?



Sind die Originalen vonner CD,aber das das Board noch nicht soo alt ist,sollten die ziemlich aktuell sein..

Weiß denn keiner was ich noch machen könnte??


----------



## Infineon (25. März 2007)

Habe ich behoben:
2 Laufwerke hatte ich,jetzt habe ich das,was immer maximal gedreht hat,mal als Slave gejumpert und das andere,was "in Ordnung"was,als Master eingestellt.

Seitdem läuft das Laufwerk normal wie immer...  Komisch^^

Hmhm leider doch nicht,jetzt fängt der schon wieder an zu spinnen!!

Also immer noch dasselbe Problem,obwohl es vorhin ja einmal gepasst hatte.

Also wer noch was weiß bitte posten,Danke


----------



## Marbus16 (26. März 2007)

Habe das gleiche Problem mit dem GSA-4167B.

Is nix dran zu machen, kauf dir nen Neuen Brenner.

Sobald ich endlich mal Kohle zusammenhab, besorg ich mir nen Samsung-Brenner, die sind so schön flüsterleise 

PS: Mir fiele da nich ein Programm namens "CD Bremse" ein, damit kannst du einstellen, wie schnell die DVD im Laufwerk rotiert. Am besten ist, wenn man sich reggt, ansonsten muss man nach jedem Win Neustart alle Einstellungen neu machen und das Programm auch von Hand starten. Ist mir allerdings zu umständlich, und Linux am runterladen  heißt brenner nach installation abklemmen oder mit leben.....


----------



## Infineon (26. März 2007)

Marbus16 am 26.03.2007 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das gleiche Problem mit dem GSA-4167B.



Jo,den Brenner habe ich!!!

Komisch,ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,dass das vor dem MB wechsel nicht so war!!

Hmhm,ich habe dieses Nero Speed Tool installiert,so gehts einigermaßen,kann aber auf Dauer nicht so sein^^


----------



## Marbus16 (27. März 2007)

Installier testweise ein anderes OS, vielleicht liegts daran, dass XP immer brav indext o.ä., auf jeden fall kam es mir so vor als wenn das unter 2003 und vista nicht aufgetreten ist...

Im moment crunche ich eh, sodass dr cpu-kühler volle pulle rennt, der is dann lauter als mein Brenner


----------

